# Text wird nicht angezeigt



## Aloa (13. Januar 2005)

Ich hab 4 frames wovon 3 nebeneinander sind. der 4. ist über dem in der mitte.
Jetzt wird bei dir aber leider nicht angezeigt, wenn ich etwas in den rechten frame schreibe.
hier der quelltext der frameseiten 

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">

<html>
<head>
	<title>Obstgemuese</title>
    <base target="inhalt">
    <style>
<!--
.module19636 {
  background-attachment:fixed;
  color:#000000;
  font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
  scrollbar-face-color:#ff6600;
  font-size:10px;
}
#module19636 {
  position:absolute;
  width:300;
  z-index:0;
  left:25;
  top:50;
}
.headline {
  font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
  font-weight:600;
  font-size:11px;
}

.module19659 {
  background-attachment:fixed;
  color:#ffffff;
  font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
  scrollbar-face-color:#ff6600;
  font-size:10px;
}
#module19659 {
  position:absolute;
  width:1;
  z-index:2;
  left:0;
  top:25;
}
-->
    </style>
</head>

<body bgcolor="White">

&nbsp;
<img src="../Bilder/News_on.jpg" width="105" height="12" alt="" border="0"><p><br>

</p>

<div name="module19636" id="module19636" class="module19636"><a name="m393544"><table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="max">

<tr valign="center" align="left"><td class="module19636"><p class="module19636">
  <div class="headline" style="width: 300; height: 14">Obstgemuese geht online 
    (Part2)</div>
</td></tr><tr><td class="module19636" height="10">10.01.05</td></tr>
<tr valign="center" align="left"><td class="module19636"><p class="module19636"><div class="subheadline">
Umzug auf eine neue Page, hat ein bisschen länger gedauert, aber da die letzte 
Page sowieso irgendwie Fehlerhaft war ist das so besser. Hoffe euch gefällt das 
so besser. Werde in nächster Zeit alle Fehler beseitigen. Wenn jemand welche 
erkennt, schreibt das in die
<a name="m393544" target="mitte" href="http://126831.multiguestbook.com/">&quot;Lustige SchnellDurchsage&quot;</a><br />
 <br />
&nbsp;<p>
</div>
</td></tr>
</table>
  <p><br></a></a></div>
<div name="module19659" id="module19659" class="module19659"><br><br></div>

</body>
</html>
```

Die page: http://home.arcor.de/obstgemuese/Test


----------



## sisela (13. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich sehe bei deinem Quelltext nicht ganz so gut durch weil die Bezeichnungen nicht gerade beschreibend sind, aber du definierst oben irgendwo color:#ffffff und schreibst dann in html <body bgcolor="White">. Sprich weiße Schrift auf weißem Grund. Vielleicht ist das ja das Problem
mfg


----------



## cameeel (13. Januar 2005)

hi all
stimmt:


```
.module19659 {
   background-attachment:fixed;
   color:#ffffff;
   font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
   scrollbar-face-color:#ff6600;
   font-size:10px;
 }
```
 
  und dann bgcolor="#ffffff" das kann nicht gehen


----------



## Aloa (13. Januar 2005)

ups. bin halt n bisschen deppert. danke


----------

